# Is it happening again...



## mbarrett1379 (Feb 23, 2012)

Rain and warm weather....


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Looks my date of First Ice (Dec 15th) isn't gonna happen. Let's hope for a Canadian Cold Front to drop down on us.


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

Shhhhhhhhhhhhhhh.


----------



## Jmsteele187 (Dec 22, 2011)

Don't jinx the season bro.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Kastmaster93 (Aug 6, 2008)

does anyone have a projection on where ice will come first and when outside of the state?


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

Its been discussed on here before and the general agreement was that the second week of January is the time we expect to start to see fishable ice on ponds and shallow lakes. If you don't get started by then don't count on a long ice season if you even get one at all. From that point on the days are not only getting longer but the historical average temps start going up. So technically the best bet for cold air is early Jan.


----------



## mbarrett1379 (Feb 23, 2012)

I say we have ice all jan, February, and starts getting risky march 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## sonar (Mar 20, 2005)

You betcha Vince,,the Prez says so!! I started a thread on the "Lounge",,"When will Ohio see-"....?? Any ways,,I'm ??GUESSING??,, on Dec. 16th.....& IF that happens??? I WILL be on Mosquito,,In a little spot,,25yds off shore,,&HOPING for it to pay-off like it has in the past..... the fish are above average,,& in good numbers!! It's not a well known,, or over populated spot,, but there is enough room for 6-8 guys to have a real good time...ALL I can say is COME ON ALBERTA CLIPPER!!! 3"-3.5" & I'm in my truck & on my way!!! ----->>>>>sonar<<<<<-----


----------



## sonar (Mar 20, 2005)

'I think you misread it FISHIN??? He said there had been an authoritative persons",,"statement" in regards to the weather & ice probabilities?? That has NOTHING to do with Politics!!& as we all know,,ICE FISHING,,is WAY more important than any Politics!!  ----->>>>>sonar<<<<<----- Wonder where the posts that were here are now???? ,,Makes my post look senseless,,MORE than usual....


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

Checkmate !


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

<---- Bangs Head against the Wall.


----------



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

There will no ice season this year as the world is coming to its end. That would be 12-21-2012 . So we all might as well all save our money that we were going to spend on Christmas presents also. Although I can't figure the wisdom of saving any money if your molecular cells are spread out all over the milky way.

Hopefully the above opinion is not political in any way shape or fashion. If we all wake up on the morning of 12-22-2012 please consider the ancient Mayans a bunch of practical jokers.


----------



## Kastmaster93 (Aug 6, 2008)

I hate Ohio. its too warm


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

I took my sled back out of the truck so it should freeze now. I put it in two weeks ago to make getting the stuff out of the back of the truck easier. If I wouldn't have thrown it away I would put the old line back on my reels. Come on ice.


----------



## Wishiniwasfishing (Apr 1, 2012)

Eh no ice this year might as well sit on the couch with your jiggin rod watching the folks in Minnesota and Wisconsin slay some walleye on YouTube or better yet grumpy old me


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

We normally don't get out till January our average highs to start December are low 40's by the end of December highs average around 32 lows around 20 just an average but I think we will be out first or second week of January someone do an ice dance and usher in the cold air Alaska has been getting


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Wishiniwasfishing (Apr 1, 2012)

Instead if dancing and hoping for cold weather I'm moving... To baudette Minnesota









Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

That is the cold snap we need 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## WalleyeWiz (Jun 18, 2004)

come on guys , Im an ice guy my self but trolling all winter long by boat on Erie is no bad thing either .
Dwayne


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Waitin', Waitin' and Watin'... Hate it.

My patience is thinner than the ice on the lakes these days!


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

We BETTER get some ice! I put about $200 in various gear to do some fishin this winter! I think it's gonna get cold here soon. So far, 2012 has been the warmest year on record by the way.

Why did I buy all this gear again!?!?! heh


----------



## dmills4124 (Apr 9, 2008)

All right I got the gear and the hothands have been in the bag for two years waiting for the cold. It didnt come and it didnt come.
Now the Farmers Almanac is predicting Jan average temp of 30 deg which is 1/2 deg below average but for feb to be at 20deg average temp which is "7" degrees below normal. Snow and cold storms with lots of lake affect snows. Sound like clippers to me. Last years almanac was so far off it was only good for bathroom reading and then TP. The 6 years before that it was spot-on. What the heck, its Ohio. Wait 15 min and look outside then you'll know the weather. You-tube is your friend. Your computer will tell you when its safe to go outside and dont listen to those voices in your head or the guy behind the curtain. Put in another one of those fishing blooper DVD's and sit back on the couch and practice your wrist action with one of your ultra-lite ice fishing poles.
Good Luck
donm


----------



## Steelheadphycho (Mar 12, 2012)

If you like the ice so much, take a trip way north in the u.p. of mich or even visit our northern neighbors in the da!
There are some lodges that stay open year round an offer ice fishing packages. Up on nipissing, the shanties that they rent are as laid out as my house. The Canucks take ice fishing as serious as anyone!

Just my $.02




Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## kozak (Jan 31, 2005)

I'm getting a little panicky myself but reason must prevail. It is still very early. Over the years, getting out in Dec. was always a treat. January is when the typical ice fishing season would begin. Considering the law of averages, I cannot believe that we will have another winter like the last one anytime soon. One can only hope!


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

This thread makes me want to take the boat out tonight lol.


----------



## Wishiniwasfishing (Apr 1, 2012)

Steelheadphycho said:


> If you like the ice so much, take a trip way north in the u.p. of mich or even visit our northern neighbors in the da!
> There are some lodges that stay open year round an offer ice fishing packages. Up on nipissing, the shanties that they rent are as laid out as my house. The Canucks take ice fishing as serious as anyone!
> 
> Just my $.02
> ...


That would be nice but that kind of stuff gets pricey.... I'd rather have some ice on local lakes


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Kastmaster93 (Aug 6, 2008)

Wishiniwasfishing said:


> That would be nice but that kind of stuff gets pricey.... I'd rather have some ice on local lakes
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


We would all rather not have to leave the country, but its a suggestion for some who really want to make it out this year, especially after last "season"
kast


----------



## BrianSipe17 (Aug 5, 2006)

The LONGGGG range forecast is looking better. Looks like they are expecting some cold weather around Christmas time. Here's to hoping Joshy is right about mid January.


----------



## Wishiniwasfishing (Apr 1, 2012)

Kastmaster93 said:


> We would all rather not have to leave the country, but its a suggestion for some who really want to make it out this year, especially after last "season"
> kast


I make a trip yearly to Michigan I just love catching buckeye eyes through the ice! 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Weekender#1 (Mar 25, 2006)

I sit in the Holiday Inn, Alpena, MI. I am trying to download some photos I took today of Clear Lake between Gaylord and Alpena. The lake is covered in ice certainly not thick enough to walk on but in two or three days maybe. There is a bit of snow on the ground and they have had a big snow storm but most has melted. You will have the chance somewhere to ice fish just are you up to the travel. If I can get enough signal to send the photo to my e-mail I will post it.


----------



## Weekender#1 (Mar 25, 2006)

Now calling for up to 6 inches of snow there this weekend, Clear lake near Fletchers Pond


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

Weekender#1 said:


> I sit in the Holiday Inn, Alpena, MI. I am trying to download some photos I took today of Clear Lake between Gaylord and Alpena. The lake is covered in ice certainly not thick enough to walk on but in two or three days maybe. There is a bit of snow on the ground and they have had a big snow storm but most has melted. You will have the chance somewhere to ice fish just are you up to the travel. If I can get enough signal to send the photo to my e-mail I will post it.


I stay at that holiday inn a lot when I go up there. They generally get some fishable ice in that area even when we dont. There has been years when my nephew was catching jumbo perch thru 7 inches of ice near alpena when we had nothing at all down here. A lot of difference a few hundred miles can make.

The marina there in alpena at the river mouth is good for ice fishing ( when they have good ice ) though all the perch Ive caught in there were small. I didnt know about fishing for steelies through the ice when I was up there but I bet it could be a good spot to catch them. Next time Im up there visiting family and there is good ice I think I will try it.


----------



## McMish (Mar 23, 2009)

the season keeps getting shorter every year. 
(if you don't count 2 years ago)

looks like i need to buy some stock in hybrid cars before palm trees start growing in Cleveland 

... what language to the speak in Canada again? ha


----------



## spoonchucker (Sep 30, 2008)

we wont have ice this year, except maybe a day or two like last year, im giving up hope, never should have blown the money on a license. if nobody noticed, the last two winters had one day each winter that the temp even reached zero, and thats not even really cold, compared with what it had been...


----------



## Govbarney (Jan 3, 2011)

I am just glad I have not put my boat away for the winter yet. At the rate we are going it looks like I wont have to.


----------

